# Bucks W/end: Looking For A Brewpub <2 Hours From Sydney



## prawnstar (20/7/06)

Virgin poster here!

My mate is having his bucks weekend in a few weeks and I am organising a night away on the weekend for about 15 of us within 2 hours drive of Sydney. MAJOR pre-requisite is that the place MUST have a decent brewpub or great beers on tap.

Any ideas?

The George at Picton is out as Oran Park Racing is on and accommodation there (and surrounds) is fully booked.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## goatherder (20/7/06)

try potters tavern at cessnock in the hunter valley. there is a kolsch and a bock on tap year round plus seasonals. The food isn't bad and they sometimes have a band on saturday nights.

welcome to AHB.


----------



## PostModern (20/7/06)

The Five Islands Brewery at Wollongong Entertainment Centre?


----------



## Slurpdog (20/7/06)

I second the Potters brewery option.
The accomodation and brewhaus are right next to each other, and if you get sick of the beer there's an endless supply of wineries to visit jut minutes up the road.
As for dinner on the night. Book a decent restaurant in Cessnock.
I thought the food at the bistro (you coudn't call it a restaurant) was very average. <_< 
Also if you go then you have to visit the Bluetongue Brewery in the Upper Hunter! :chug:


----------



## Jase (20/7/06)

prawnstar said:


> Virgin poster here!
> 
> My mate is having his bucks weekend in a few weeks and I am organising a night away on the weekend for about 15 of us within 2 hours drive of Sydney. MAJOR pre-requisite is that the place MUST have a decent brewpub or great beers on tap.
> 
> ...




There goes my suggestion of the George at Picton, I don't think that there's too many outside of sydney.

The Five Islands Brewery has some good beers on tap. I think that had about 8 on tap last time I was there.

Cheers,
Jase

Welcome to AHB........


----------



## andrewl (20/7/06)

Prawnstar, there is one doen Camden way... can't remember the name of it though... so no real help from me... sorry mate.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## bconnery (21/7/06)

You could also try the beerfly section on this site - Beer Advocate

Not sure how up to date it currently is but it is usually pretty good.


----------



## Duff (21/7/06)

andrewl said:


> Prawnstar, there is one doen Camden way... can't remember the name of it though... so no real help from me... sorry mate.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew



Pumpy's Brewery?


----------



## prawnstar (21/7/06)

Great advice guys... I feel a pre-bucks roadtrip coming on to ensure a thorough investigation of the issue at hand.

Have heard good things about the Five Islands Brewery and a few of us have been to Potters Brewery before so might go for something different and head south.

Had a google for the one in Camden but no luck... thinking it might be Scharer's at the George IV.

Off to check out Beer Advocate for some travel tips....

Thanks again,
Sean.


----------



## shonky (21/7/06)

Preferably restrict all suggesstions to towns that:

a) don't have any knocking shops
B) no hairdressers open after 5pm
c) no train lines (on the brisbane or Melbourne route at least)


Cheers

Jon


----------



## Gerard_M (29/7/06)

OK obviously it is Shonky's Bucks Night. Having had a ride in The Prawnstar's new car this morning I could safely say that the Wig & Pen is now only 2 hours from Sydney. That is one hotted up Datsun!
cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy (30/7/06)

Duff said:


> andrewl said:
> 
> 
> > Prawnstar, there is one doen Camden way... can't remember the name of it though... so no real help from me... sorry mate.
> ...




Duff ,What the....... :blink: 

pumpy B)


----------



## prawnstar (31/7/06)

OK, votes are in. Wollongong gets the nod. A University town that is just down the road, a good ride in the Datsun (road trip last weekend), and voted most likely to put up with us.

Shonky you will be pleased to know

(i) it IS on a train line
(ii) it IS full of knocking shops
(iii) we are sending your father-in-law to Newcastle
(iv) we will give you the choice of police woman, nurse or dominatrix

Should be a good night... :chug: 

We will review the beer highlights here in a couple of weeks 

Cheers,
Prawnstar.


----------

